# Auto Stop Start - the BMW official way



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

So after much consideration, I changed the FA on my car to include 6NS and OMSA ...

For anyone else who wants to try it, the OMSA needs to be added to the HO-Wort's inside the FA editor, rather than in the SALAPA elements. Just right-click on HO-Wort and select 'New' and then add 'OMSA'. When you then calculate FP, it shows up in the FP as an 'Aftermarket Fitment'. The function is then to enable the MSA_MEMORY inside FEM_BODY when you VO Code that module.

I'm hopeful that by adding OMSA to the vehicle order, that it will survive dealership visits 

Somehow, doing this 'The way BMW would have done it' makes me happier than FDL coding the individual module.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

wiggis said:


> I'm hopeful that by adding OMSA to the vehicle order, that it will survive dealership visits


It will, but it also allows dealer to see that the car has been coded by an indie.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

I suppose it would, yes. From everything I've been told, they generally won't look and won't care unless they run into coding problems when you visit them - which is unlikely. On the OMSA thing, how would they know that it was not another BMW dealership that made the change?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

wiggis said:


> I suppose it would, yes. From everything I've been told, they generally won't look and won't care unless they run into coding problems when you visit them - which is unlikely. On the OMSA thing, how would they know that it was not another BMW dealership that made the change?


They know it because bmw ag database is in conflict with current fa in the car. I know one case here in Finland where a dealer almost refused to fix a fuel meter problem (car under factory guarantee) after bmw engineers realized that the fa did not match with factory database. This happened during the second visit to the dealer, I think that they were not able to fix the problem and that is why they contacted bmw ag. Altered things were addition of OMSA and 8TL.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> They know it because bmw ag database is in conflict with current fa in the car. I know one case here in Finland where a dealer almost refused to fix a fuel meter problem (car under factory guarantee) after bmw engineers realized that the fa did not match with factory database. This happened during the second visit to the dealer, I think that they were not able to fix the problem and that is why they contacted bmw ag. Altered things were addition of OMSA and 8TL.


With that seed of doubt, I will once again restore the original FA to the car ... :eeps:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It is really just a seed but it is quite easy to avoid.

You can also always switch off vcm and msm update and then vo-code modules with altered fa -> fa will not be stored to vcm (in car).

Other nice to know thing: when vo-coding, some modules will get dealer number from e-sys settings, also some will get current time and/or date. I don't know if ista is able to read these. When fdl-coding, this will not be a problem.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> It is really just a seed but it is quite easy to avoid.
> 
> You can also always switch off vcm and msm update and then vo-code modules with altered fa -> fa will not be stored to vcm (in car).
> 
> Other nice to know thing: when vo-coding, some modules will get dealer number from e-sys settings, also some will get current time and/or date. I don't know if ista is able to read these. When fdl-coding, this will not be a problem.


Nice to know 


Car is now in the state that FA stored in VCM is restored to the original backup I made.
The HU_NBT has been VO Coded with 6NS settings and then FDL coded to reduce microphone number down to one
The FEM_BODY has been FDL coded to enable MSA Memory

I did wonder about date/time stamps on stuff - particularly the FA - but saw no easy way to deal with these. Even the original backup of the FA has the date/time that the backup was made stored inside it rather than any earlier date corresponding to when the car was programmed at the factory.

Ah well ...... I'm going to leave everything as currently coded now. It's been educational learning how to use these tools :rofl:


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

wiggis said:


> So after much consideration, I changed the FA on my car to include 6NS and OMSA ...
> 
> For anyone else who wants to try it, the OMSA needs to be added to the HO-Wort's inside the FA editor, rather than in the SALAPA elements. Just right-click on HO-Wort and select 'New' and then add 'OMSA'. When you then calculate FP, it shows up in the FP as an 'Aftermarket Fitment'. The function is then to enable the MSA_MEMORY inside FEM_BODY when you VO Code that module.
> 
> ...


I lost myself could you please explain in simpler words what this "coding" means?

Thanks


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

vince59 said:


> I lost myself could you please explain in simpler words what this "coding" means?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe this will help:

VCM = Vehicle Configuration Module that stores the basic config of the car
FA = Vehicle Order = The set of options that the VCM believes the car has installed
SVT = The list of modules and configuration files that are installed in the car
CAFD = File containing the configuration options for a module inside the car
FDL Coding = Changing individual configuration options for a module inside the car
VO Coding = Setting the default configuration for a module based on a given Vehicle Order
SALAPA Elements = List of vehicle option codes contained inside the Vehicle Order
HO-Words = List of aftermarket addtions / retrofits to the Vehicle Order
E-Sys = The factory engineering tool used to apply changes to the car
Coding = The process of changing the configuration of the installed modules

Hence ......

Adding OMSA to the HO-Word and VO Coding the FEM_BODY module adds "Last User State" to the Auto Stop/Start button in the car, so that it remembers if you had it turned on or off when you last used the car. Same thing can be achieved by just FDL Coding the one setting you need to modify inside the module, without touching the Vehicle Order.

Changing 6NH to 6NS in the Vehicle Order (VO) and then "VO Coding" the Head Unit for the "Next Best Thing" NBT navigation system sets up between 15 and 20 configuration options that enables Enhanced Bluetooth and Audio Streaming. This would be harder (but not impossible) to achieve with FDL coding.

It's a bit complicated ... but once you get into the flow, it kind of makes sense.

There are also plenty of dark arts inside e-sys that I haven't touched upon - including flashing actual code to the modules (rather than just changing the configuration settings) - and updating FSC codes (some functions require a license before they will work). I have no intention of learning these dark arts :yikes: too scary for my liking.


----------

